

Nginx is on fire - ineov
http://www.itsmdaily.com/2014/01/04/nginx-is-on-fire/

======
nickstinemates
I think the fact that the graph glosses over the 3% growth of 'Microsoft' and
the general uptake is pretty interesting.

